# Sewing Project ~By Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

As you look at the picture..of my Hammock set-up in my living area...the camo is a under quilt

I made filled with cotton batten....Hammock stand is for indoor or patio use...

As the outside temp droops at night..it takes body heat away from you...you get CB symdrome..

("Cold Butt")...being the hammock is made out of poloyester parachute fabric.......

For winter use I would have to make a under quilt using goose down as a filler .. Plus would also want a top quilt as well....with a trap set -up going over the top of your hammock set -up..keeping any snow fall off......All tho my multi sleeping bag set -up is rated at -50 below zero..(Military Sleep System) 4 pc set -up...

I am finishing sewing up a no-see um bug net........So getting stuff ready for up coming camping....

Not a fancy under quilt...That sells between 200 too 400 bucks you can buy......the quality & function

is there & is warm.....I think I got 30 bucks invested for materials used.....

thanks for taking a look at my project....leave a comment if you will........~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

It looks really comfy, and warm 

Nice job.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool OM, where will you be doing your cold weather camping?


----------



## slopshot (Sep 9, 2014)

Good stuff there OM!

I am a hanger myself. This past weekend it dipped down into the thirty's overnight. Stayed comfy in my overalls, two wool blankets, and a down quilt wrapped around me.

An under quilt is the way to go.

Cheers!

ps. I'm up near Lake Erie.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

You should also get a foam pad to help prevent cbs


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

@Squirrel Squasher....I have a self inflating therma rest pad being shipped to me......But you still need a under quilt..

any wind blowing...it will rob you of any body heat....

Thanks for your comment guys.....OM


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

SS, I think you'd want your insulation under the hammock instead of on top of it. No doubt a pad would help but you'd compress it losing that dead air space that helps keep you warm .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> Cool OM, where will you be doing your cold weather camping?


Well to check out my project I can just go out the door when the temp drops..below 30 degree's..for a trial run......OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> SS, I think you'd want your insulation under the hammock instead of on top of it. No doubt a pad would help but you'd compress it losing that dead air space that helps keep you warm .


Under Quilt....a must....the pad will only help your back & some under body area's for comfort......

Check out Video's On( Hammock Camping)......Google search....there are lots to watch..all weather conditions.....you will have a better insight to what is going on....No More tents or ground sleeping.....OM


----------



## slopshot (Sep 9, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> SS, I think you'd want your insulation under the hammock instead of on top of it. No doubt a pad would help but you'd compress it losing that dead air space that helps keep you warm .


Yeah, I've got a therma rest... it is a must have for cold weather.

Without an underquilt you still get cold shoulders or the [email protected]#&% thing slips from under your legs and feet.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

slopshot said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > SS, I think you'd want your insulation under the hammock instead of on top of it. No doubt a pad would help but you'd compress it losing that dead air space that helps keep you warm .
> ...


Too keep it from slipping...get some thin rubber matting...like you put in kitchen drawers..but a roll of it...cut to what you need for length.....lay that in bottom of hammock..the your therma rest pad....you will not slide or slip....use a long strip..your head will still be high up in the hammock...nothing moves.....Amen to this.....Om


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is another photo of the Hammock out side of the under quilt....OM


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice set-up, man! Looking at that makes me want to take an Autumn nap in the woods...


----------

